# Sat and Sun Winds Out of the South



## LureJunky (Jan 21, 2016)

Anyone gonna wade with the wind coming in from the south this weekend? Winds out of south on Sunday...not so sure about Saturday though.
I was hoping someone might be able to PM me with some info on where I can best target some flounder or reds in the bay system this weekend. I don't want your spot I just need a push into the right bay area to find them. Any help is appreciated and will be returned!!!


----------



## LureJunky (Jan 21, 2016)

Didn't get any info on spots so I found my own. Was pleasantly surprised at my choice of location as I caught 2 reds and 1 trout and a flounder all in a matter of 3 hours. Nice day to be out on the water for sure after all this rain we had! I fished as far away from any bayou dumping fresh water into the bay. Winds were not out of the south but the spot I fished was in the right place for the wind to push in bait.


----------



## LoneStar832 (Sep 17, 2015)

Glad to hear you found a protected area. I started off wading off Stewart Rd in west bay and transitioned to the boat after for a short trip to confederate reef. Got beat up most the day. Beats sitting on the couch though.


----------

